# NORCAR 2016/2017 Fall/Winter schedule



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's what we are looking at for November to February.

As soon as we get the rest of the schedule finalized I'll add it to this post.

There's going to be more points races, taking place of the NORCAR Bucks races, with more drops.

There will be a "special" NORCAR Bucks race happening  More details to come....

There's a very good chance the oval race in January may be moved a week, it's conflicting with another oval race going on that same weekend.
As soon as that's finalized I'll update this post.

November:
5th Road Points race #1
11/12th HCOT Oval race
13th Oval points race #1
19th Road points race #2
20th Road practice

December:
3rd Road points race #3
10th Road points race #4
16/17th Carpy's Oval race
18th Oval points race #2

January:
1st Hangover Classic
7th Road Points race #5
14th Road points race #6
21st Oval points race #3
28th Road points race #7

February:
4th Road points race #8
11th Oval points race #4
17/18 HCOT oval race
25th Road points race #9


----------

